# Festplatte wird nicht erkannt!!



## Comander_Keen (8. Januar 2002)

Abend...

Ich habe langsam die schnautze voll!!! Heute kam meine neue festplatte ( 60,0 GB Western Digital WD600BB ). Leider wird sie in keinster weise erkannt .
System: - AMD Duron 900
        - ABIT KT7 mit viaKT133 Chipsatz
        - Win98se und 320MB-Ram (sollte ja nicht von bedautung sein)

Kennt jemand das problem?? Nun ein paar mögliche problemlösungen die ich schon durchgeführt haben...

- ata100 kabel ist dran
- richtig gejumpert
- aktuelles bios ist geflasht worden
- bioseinstellungen sollten auch stimmen
- in einem anderen rechner läuft die platte ( dieser rechner hat einen viaKT266 chipsatz )

Ich bin mit meinem latein am ende... 

MfG  Comander_Keen


----------



## Bluebird (8. Januar 2002)

also ich geh mal davon aus, dass du das Stromkabel richtig gesteckt hast......

schon mal probiert ob nicht vielleicht nen Kabel nicht richtig steckt(aufm board)

wenn mir noch was einfällt poste ichs


----------



## Comander_Keen (8. Januar 2002)

Danke für den Versuch...

aber wenn ich meine alte Seagate ranhänge funktionierts.
Nochn tip... die seagate funktioniert nur alleine. also auch nicht wenn meine neue als slave dranhängt.

MfG   Comander_Keen


----------



## Comander_Keen (9. Januar 2002)

Kann mir denn keiner helfen??
Bei nem feund, mit dem ich das bestellt hatte, wird die platte auch nicht erkannt! Und er hat auch einen viaKT133 Chipsatz.

MfG  Comander_Keen


----------

